# Fehlermeldung (help)



## anfänger2012 (2. Dez 2011)

hallo,


habe folgende fehlermeldung :

_Anzahl Zeilen:5
Anzahl Spalten:20_

*Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Array IndexOut Of Bounds Exception: -1
                    at arraay.main(array.java:30)*



was ist mit der -1 gemeint ???

bedeutet es, dass mein array nicht ausreicht ??


PS: ich kann leider den kompletten code nicht posten, da auch andere studenten hier
"stalken" 

---

danke schonmal


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2011)

Du versuchst auf den Index -1 zuzugreifen, das geht nicht.


----------



## anfänger2012 (2. Dez 2011)

Danke dir !


----------



## anfänger2012 (3. Dez 2011)

ich brauch mal eure hilfe ...

und zwar muss ich ein if - schalter einbauen, weil alles andere bei mir nicht ging... :shock:

und zwar so , dass wenn es  die maximale zeilenzahl erreicht, die zeilen weider bei meinem array minus gerechnet wird...

Aufgabe: Dreieck ausgeben

a [zeilen][spalten] = A ;


Anzahl Zeilen: 3
Anzahl Spalten: 10

A 0 0 0 A 0 0 0 A 0
0 A 0 A 0 A 0 A 0 A
0 0 A 0 0 0 A 0 0 0


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Dez 2011)

anfänger2012 hat gesagt.:


> und zwar so , dass wenn es die maximale zeilenzahl erreicht, die zeilen weider bei meinem array minus gerechnet wird...



Und wo liegt dabei jetzt das Problem?


----------



## anfänger2012 (3. Dez 2011)

ja ich brauch halt ein schalter, dass es immer von alleine geht ....


Beispiel:

schleife(...)

if(zahl < zeilemax) {zeile++ ; spalte++ ;} 
if(zahl == zeilemax) {zeile-- ; spalte++;}

das problem ist doch jetzt , dass wenn ich bei der zweiten if die zeile
um eins verringere, dass dann beim nächsten schleifendurchlauf gleich
die erste if anweisung durchgeführt wird ... 


ich hoffe du verstehst mich 


...


----------

